# Save the TaTa's - Pink Grips!



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

A buddy of mine posted this on my local mountain bike group's forum, thought I'd share:

_Oct. 1 2008 ODI Grips Participates in Breast Cancer Awareness Month

Riverside, CA - Now you can help ODI in the Fight Against Breast Cancer and enjoy the world's most popular downhill grips at the same time! ODI Grips announced today that they will be participating in Breast Cancer Awareness Month beginning October 1st by launching the popular Pink Ruffian Lock-On Mountain Bike Grips. Because Breast Cancer is an ongoing fight, the contributions will not be limited to sales during the month of October. ODI has vowed to donate a portion of all online sales of the Pink Ruffians from October 1 to the end of the year to the American Cancer Society.

The American Cancer Society has contributed more than any other voluntary public health organization in breast cancer research grants. Since 1972, they have contributed $322.7 million dollars. Additionally, they offer a 24 hour cancer hotline (800-ACS-2345) where people fighting cancer can call a Cancer Information Specialist to obtain information. Their Reach to Recovery program partners newly diagnosed breast cancer patients with survivors who can help guide them through their journey with the disease.

When ordering through https://www.odigrips.com customers have the opportunity to customize their clamp colors as well. There are now nine clamp colors available including the new green, gold, purple, and orange clamps that debuted at Interbike last week. Ruffian Lock-On Grips feature a rugged knurled pattern for maximum traction with an ultra narrow racing profile. Ruffian Lock-on Grips are available through ODIGrips.com for $25.95.

For more information on how you can help in the fight against breast cancer or cancer in general, visit the American Cancer Society at https://www.cancer.org._


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting this. I just ordered a pair since it's for a good cause.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, Jenny.

On a related note, check out this site:
http://www.thinkbeforeyoupink.org/Pages/AboutTheCampaign.html

There are a lot of companies out there who use the pink ribbon to gain market share, but who don't really contribute much. Buying their products is almost worse than buying nothing, as it encourages companies to adopt faux philanthropic stances and makes it hard for people to know where their money will really help. (this applies to other charity-retail tie-ins, too)

I am in no way implying that the ODI stuff is pinkwashed, this just reminded me to post the above info. Does anyone know how much they contribute per sale, and what their cap is?

Cheers,
C


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Jenny.
> 
> On a related note, check out this site:
> http://www.thinkbeforeyoupink.org/Pages/AboutTheCampaign.html
> ...


This is important. I recall being seriously dissapointed with the actual amount of Chris King monies that went to breast cancer off the sales of their pink stuff.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

chuky said:


> I am in no way implying that the ODI stuff is pinkwashed, this just reminded me to post the above info. Does anyone know how much they contribute per sale, and what their cap is?


Good question. I have no idea what the actual contribution percentage is. I hope it is a decent amount. At the very least some is better than none. Every little bit helps.

EDIT - just sent them an email asking what the actual donation amount/percentage is. Will post if I get a response.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Just ordered a pair, should look pretty awesome on the mojo!


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

chuky said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Jenny.
> 
> On a related note, check out this site:
> http://www.thinkbeforeyoupink.org/Pages/AboutTheCampaign.html
> ...


Pink wash, green wash, red wash; this whole color-coded charity thing is a wash.

Thanks for posting up C, I've seen this site before; I think it's very important that everyone, especially the ta-ta totin' set, should be aware of the hypocrisy behind many pink products. Corporations that use cancer, aids, the environment, ect. for financial gain make me surly.

No disrespect to the OP. They're cool grips if you're into the whole pink thing


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah, I tend to be pretty skeptical - there aren't as many good charities as there ought to be. Ironically, this charity can help you figure out which ones are better: http://www.charitywatch.org/

Don't even get me started on charity rides.

C


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

athalliah said:


> No disrespect to the OP. They're cool grips if you're into the whole pink thing


Eh, the pink thing... Take or leave it. Just pro boobs.


----------



## ODIGrips (Oct 10, 2008)

First, I would like to thank everyone for their support of this very worthy cause and for caring enough to post your concerns. I would also like to assure you that our intentions for this offer are sincere. Many of us here at ODI and our families have been personally affected by cancer and are very concerned with fighting back against this disease. We have been working for some time now to get this project live as we felt that this was both a good opportunity for us to help in the fight while also allowing the members of the bicycling community to join in the fight. While we have not determined the exact figure that we will be able to donate, our goal is to make a contribution to the fight against cancer through the American Cancer Society. A minimum donation of 60% (or over $15.50 per set) of the gross online sales for the Pink Ruffian Lock-On grips will be donated to this cause. This will be added to donations that we are able to raise through our other fundraising effort (see below) and we will post a total donation amount at year's end for those who want to see how much they were able to contribute.

As this is a cause that hits close to home for many of us here at ODI we have also organized a team of employees and volunteers to participate in our local 24 hour relay through the American Cancer Society. If you would like to support us in our efforts to raise money for the American Cancer Society, without making a purchase, you can do so by clicking the following link (all funds donated go directly to the American Cancer Society):

http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/R...825&et=2q3xNTAomCpZcJw7MLhuBQ..&s_tafId=94542.

Any questions regarding our efforts can be sent directly to me at [email protected] .

Thank you again for your support!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, that's way better than the 6% that CK gives from their pink spacer sales, or the $1 per $114 pink headset they were doing way back when. ( that's 0.8% so you don't have to do the math)

I'm really impressed. Too bad pink grips would clash with everything on my bike.


----------



## SSurlygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Pink grips would like great on my bike!










I have Green Ergon Grips on now that I love for endurance racing, but next year this might be a recreational bike, and pink grips would look awesome. So I'm getting a pair.

As a daughter and granddaughter of breast cancer survivors, breast cancer awareness and research are very important to me. Having it on both sides of my family and having three sisters I know that at some point my life will be impacted by breast cancer again.

Thanks ODI.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

ODI Grips - Thanks for posting up a response! Keep up the good work.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

ODIGrips said:


> A minimum donation of 60% (or over $15.50 per set) of the gross online sales for the Pink Ruffian Lock-On grips will be donated to this cause.


That's fantastic.

Now about the pink...


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*Cool!!*

I ordered a couple sets for my wifes bikes. Good stocking stuffers!!


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

chuky said:


> Yeah, I tend to be pretty skeptical - there aren't as many good charities as there ought to be. Ironically, this charity can help you figure out which ones are better: http://www.charitywatch.org/
> 
> Don't even get me started on charity rides.
> 
> C


Here is another group that evaluates charities. http://www.charitynavigator.org/


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome ODI Grips! I purchased a pair as they'll go perfectly with my pimped out Mojo. After recently living through my own breast cancer scare I appreciate the efforts of anyone helping to find a cure.


----------



## snow bunny (Jan 14, 2006)

ordered a pair for a gift - for a guy


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Grips*

Here they are! 
Sure are bright. They will totally make a statement.


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

SuperKat said:


> Here they are!
> Sure are bright. They will totally make a statement.


That is one sexy bike!!


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

SuperKat said:


> Here they are!
> Sure are bright. They will totally make a statement.


Holy beautiful bikes!! Gorgeous and so clean! I'm jealous.


----------



## ineedtrainingwheels (Sep 2, 2008)

SuperKat said:


> Here they are!
> Sure are bright. They will totally make a statement.


How do they feel? I'm thinking about getting a pair for Gustav, my silver GT....they might clash a little with the blue on him though....


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*ODI Grips*

I've used ODI lock ons for just about every bike I've had. The Ruffians are easier to hold on to since they are not so chunky. I have white ones on my V10.


----------



## gatorchick (Nov 5, 2006)

I just got mine last week and I LOVE them!!!!!

They are definitely more hot pink than "pink ribbon" pink.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

I really like ODI grips. I think I will have to pick up a pair for my bike. I also like the green and pink combo. Most people thought I was crazy putting pink I9 wheels with the pink hope mono mini brakes on my gangreen SC 4x, but I thought it fit my personality. Plus I love ripping on this bike!


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

mmm..pink hope minis...me likey. 

Trixie, my HT, really needed new grips and the ODI lock on ruffian is what i use...my trick pony and i were delighted to receive them as a gift from my dear SO. i love them personally (the ruffians are just the best, small diameter, sticky, not too chunky) and they are totally rock n' roll as opposed to cadillac pink which pleases me and fits my loud personality.

they also happen to go well with my hunting season attire...ye can't be too careful in the mountains in idaho during hunting season, they take that chit very seriously here. do i look like an elk?!?


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*uh, yeah...*

the pictures


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

Save the Ta-Ta grips on my new bike. A little bright but I think they fit in just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## ODIGrips (Oct 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE [email protected]

ODI Raises Over 2K for American Cancer Society

Riverside, CA - ODI Grips sat out at the beginning of the month to donate over $15.00 from each pair of Pink Ruffian Lock-On grips purchased online to the American Cancer Society. Through our online sales and through the donations we've received for participating in the Relay for Life on November 1st, we've successfully raised over $2100.00!

Our mission is not over. The battle against cancer is an ongoing fight and we will continue to stand on the front lines against it. To this end, we will continue to donate $15 per set of Pink Ruffian Lock-On grips sold through the end of the 2008.

Although our local Relay for Life event is being held November 1st, the American Cancer society holds Relay for Life events throughout the year in every area. We at ODI encourage you to join us in the fight by assembling your own team and participating in the many ways that you are able.

Again, we would like to thank all of you who so graciously participated in our mission and posted in chat forums and on web pages to help us get the word out. For more information on the ODI Grips Breast Cancer Awareness Campaign, please visit www.odigrips.com. For more information on the American Cancer Society, please visit www.cancer.org.

If you would like to make a contribution to Team ODI in the Relay for Life (contributions will be accepted through the end of November), please visit our team page at: http://main.acsevents.org/site/TR/R...niaDivision?team_id=332556&pg=team&fr_id=4825

-end-


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

msrutzie said:


> Save the Ta-Ta grips on my new bike. A little bright but I think they fit in just fine :thumbsup:


Nice Grips...my wifes just came in and are on her Heckler now. Where did you get the pink cable housing? She has a pink chris king headset coming next week.


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

stingray_coach said:


> Nice Grips...my wifes just came in and are on her Heckler now. Where did you get the pink cable housing? She has a pink chris king headset coming next week.


The cable housings are Jagwire. You can get them online or most shops can order them for you. http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CA402C00-Jagwire+Ripcord+Pink+Cable++Housing+Kit.aspx


----------



## Triple T (Jul 26, 2008)

msrutzie said:


> Save the Ta-Ta grips on my new bike. A little bright but I think they fit in just fine :thumbsup:


Damn that's a sweet looking Mojo. :thumbsup:


----------

